# Ipod Touch WIFI + Etranger



## missbandol (22 Septembre 2009)

Aux utilisateurs de l'Ipod Touch a l'etranger: a vos plumes !

je pars faire un tour du monde 1 an en janvier. je vudrais acheter l'ipod touch pour pouvoir me connecter en wifi facilement a l'etranger, ceux qui connaissent l'amerique latinem l'asie du sud-est, l'inde et l'australie: avez-vous pu vous connecter facilement en WIFI ??

Merci mille fois pour vos commentaires.

Esther


----------



## Gwen (22 Septembre 2009)

Au canada, je n'ai pas eu de soucis, mais il faut trouver des accès wifi ouverts. Donc soit chez l'habitant te donnant son mot de passe, idem dans les hôtels ou dans les restaurants et autre fast food ayant souvent un accès WIFI en libre service.

De temps en temps, l'accès est autorisé au web, mais pas au mail, donc méfis toi de ça.


----------



## BlueVelvet (22 Septembre 2009)

Cela dépend un peu de ta manière de voyager.

Si c'est en hôtels, il me semble qu'ils s'équipent presque tous d'un wifi gratuit. Aux USA c'est une évidence, en Scandinavie aussi - je viens de le tester! En Inde tu ne devrais pas avoir de prob non plus.

Par contre, si tu voyage plus léger - chez l'habitant, par ex. -, ça risque d'être plus délicat. Le Wifi généralisé, gratuit, n'est pas la règle dans tous les pays du monde - même pas en Europe!

Dans ce cas, prend un petit logiciel sur l'AppStore qui t'indique les bornes Wifi publiques. Je ne les connais pas mais d'autres pourront te conseiller.

Bon voyage à toi!


----------



## sebas_ (9 Octobre 2009)

Fait toi passer des codes de Fonera, ca aide (www.fon.com)


----------



## fantax (9 Octobre 2009)

missbandol a dit:


> Aux utilisateurs de l'Ipod Touch a l'etranger: a vos plumes !
> 
> je pars faire un tour du monde 1 an en janvier. je vudrais acheter l'ipod touch pour pouvoir me connecter en wifi facilement a l'etranger, ceux qui connaissent l'amerique latinem l'asie du sud-est, l'inde et l'australie: avez-vous pu vous connecter facilement en WIFI ??
> 
> ...



Mon fils est allé au Brésil cette année et s'est connecté sans problème avec son Touch en WiFi dans un hôtel.


----------



## Shylvune (9 Octobre 2009)

Sans faire de pub, y'a un truc pratique avec McDo ( et Quick & cie qui s'y mettent ces derniers temps ) c'est qu'ils ont généralement une borne wi-fi en accès libre dans leur resto.
Ça peut être utile de le savoir.


----------

